# How much armour do you take?



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

I noticed many websites say we need between 3-5grains. But I've seen plenty of people around here taking less than 2 grains. Is it possible to become optimal between 1-2grains of armour?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's different for everyone--it depends on things like weight, physical activity, etc. There's no one "magic dose", it varies from person to person.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It depends on your activity level. I started out on 1/4 grain every 8 weeks as per doctor's titration and about 18 months later, I leveled out at 3 1/2 grains.

I am very very active and have been on the current dose for many years now.

Most of us shoot for TSH @ 1.0 or less and FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab for that particular test.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

So I just looked up and 60 mg is 1 grain; so I'm taking 1.5 grain and it works very well at this time for me - for Hashimoto's.


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

I just thought it was weird how many sites say we all need 3-5grains. I've been on 60mg for 11 days now and I have good days and very bad. Is this pretty normal when adjusting to a new dose? I had worked my way up to 60mg pretty conservatively.

I had a really good day 2 days ago, outgoing, no anxiety, great focus. The the next day I was depressed, super anxious and could barely focus, as well as lethargic as can be. Is this normal while titrating?


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Andros -- as far as "very active" goes -- are you speaking of physical fitness, between 3-5 days a week or more, at 30 mins or more?

Thanks, just taking into consideration where you are - and where I am; my activity level is not there yet.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm on 45 mg slowly upping . I feel I need more soon. How often did your doc up ur dose??


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Normal titration is every 6-8 weeks; you have to give the medicine time to get into your system and fully start working to see results. If you go up too fast, you run the risk of going hyper and then you have to start all over again.



> I've been on 60mg for 11 days now and I have good days and very bad. Is this pretty normal when adjusting to a new dose?


This is very normal. You're probably going to experience this for a while, as your body adjusts to the medication. If you think about it, your thyroid has been acting up for a long time and your body has been reacting to that. Now you're introducing thyroid meds into your system and your body needs time to adjust to that, too. Once your body realizes that this new medication is a permanent thing, it will figure things out and things will calm down and even out.


----------



## Italiungurl (Apr 10, 2014)

90 mg which is equal to how many grains?


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

jenny v said:


> Normal titration is every 6-8 weeks; you have to give the medicine time to get into your system and fully start working to see results. If you go up too fast, you run the risk of going hyper and then you have to start all over again.
> 
> This is very normal. You're probably going to experience this for a while, as your body adjusts to the medication. If you think about it, your thyroid has been acting up for a long time and your body has been reacting to that. Now you're introducing thyroid meds into your system and your body needs time to adjust to that, too. Once your body realizes that this new medication is a permanent thing, it will figure things out and things will calm down and even out.


Thanks for the information. It's been 2 weeks on 1gr now and I do feel like things are getting better slowly. I do feel like it will take at least a couple more weeks before I feel somewhat stable on this dose. My doc wants me to stay on 1gr for 4 weeks, then add 1/4 for 4 weeks, then another 1/4gr for 4 more weeks then come back and see him. I already plan to possibly push those raises back to 6 weeks if needs be, If we need more medicine, will we always go hypo and experience symptoms after our body becomes accustomed to the dose and needs more?


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

madthyroid78 said:


> I'm on 45 mg slowly upping . I feel I need more soon. How often did your doc up ur dose??


Too fast tbh. I did about 2 weeks on each 1/4gr increase. Wish I would have held longer at 3/4gr. I believe this is why adjusting to 1gr has been troublesome. But I feel like things are definitely improving, so I'm just going to hang in there.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

On the armour website, it shows the recommended time for increasing dosages; it shows two different recommendations. Here's what it shows:

Page 7 of 9
DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION The dosage of thyroid hormones is determined
by the indication and must in every case be individualized according to patient response and laboratory findings. (skipping next paragraph)

Hypothyroidism-Therapy is usually instituted using low doses, with increments which dependon the cardiovascular status of the patient. The usual starting dose is 30 mg Armour Thyroid,with increments of 15 mg every 2 to 3 weeks. A lower starting dosage, 15 mg/day, isrecommended in patients with long-standing myxedema, particularly if cardiovascular impairment is suspected, in which case extreme caution is recommended. The appearance of angina is an indication for a reduction in dosage. Most patients require 60 to 120 mg/day. Failure to respond to doses of 180 mg suggests lack of compliance or malabsorption. Maintenance dosages 60 to 120 mg/day usually result in normal serum T4 and T3 levels. Adequate therapy usually results in normal TSH and T4 levels after 2 to 3 weeks of therapy


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Nature-Throid here; started at 1/2 grain, worked up to 3/4, then 1 grain, up to 1 1/4 grains, 1 1/2 grains, and tried 1 3/4 grains but it seemed a little much. Back down in the 1 1/2 grain neighborhood and holding for now until new labs come back. All of this over the course of about a year and a half, with increases usually done by the 1/4 grain amount. There were some times I needed to ramp downwards a bit here and there while overall trying to adjust upwards.


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

bigfoot said:


> Nature-Throid here; started at 1/2 grain, worked up to 3/4, then 1 grain, up to 1 1/4 grains, 1 1/2 grains, and tried 1 3/4 grains but it seemed a little much. Back down in the 1 1/2 grain neighborhood and holding for now until new labs come back. All of this over the course of about a year and a half, with increases usually done by the 1/4 grain amount. There were some times I needed to ramp downwards a bit here and there while overall trying to adjust upwards.


Was it tough adjusting to each dose? How do you feel now?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am talking physically active. Today I spread 10 bags of mulch this morning, did laundry, swept the floors, mopped, played w/ the ESS for about 30 minutes outside, had lunch, headed to the gym, lifted weights for about 30 minutes, jumped in the truck and headed to Home Depot for more mulch. I put another 10 bags on my cart, paid and loaded my truck myself as per my habit. Headed home. Had coffee w/hubby and headed outside for 30 minutes of walking with ESS and hubby who did an hour. I was getting sort of tired by that time. LOL!!

I am 71 and today was an easy day. I kid you not. My walking friend has been out of commission. We usually walk for an hour as soon as daylight hits in the morning 5 days a week. Gym is also 5 days a week.

Cannot compete w/our friend Joplin, however. She is slinging bales of hay and bags of oats and helping hubby put a new roof on the house. She is the "bomb!"

And I know that she and I wish the very same for all who post here!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

earlyapex said:


> Was it tough adjusting to each dose? How do you feel now?


Anytime I have a dose increase it's generally been a bit of a bumpy road, both physically and emotionally. Some days are better than others. At this point, I still don't feel like things have fully stabilized, but I'm trying to be patient and go slow. Granted, I have some other hormone and immune stuff going on that is not thyroid-related, so YMMV.

---

Oh, and hey Andros, maybe when you're done you can swing by our place with some bark and help us beautify the yard, haha.  In all seriousness, that's awesome that you are able to do that much stuff in a day and be so active. You are setting the bar high for us here! Since there is no such thing as a stupid question, so I have to ask... what exactly is an "ESS"?


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

I started out in January at 90mg divided into 2 doses - 45 and 45. A couple of weeks ago that got increased to 68 and 45. Finally my FT3 up to 3.1 (2.5-6.5) Before I started Armour, my FT3 was at 2.5 This week I feel crappy, especially my head and mood. Lots of fog and kind of bummed out.


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

Low and behold, what I thought was my body adjusting after 2 weeks was actually my body screaming for more. It seems The sensation of a dose increase last for about 10 days, then I crash. Up to 75mgs now as directed by my doctor. He is asking me to stay on this dose for 2-3 weeks and go to 90mg if necessary. He seems to think I will need around 90-105mgs. I'm almost there!

It's so confusing how when I need an increase I get a very fast pulse doing very light things, like standing or walking around. I sweat like crazy and my mind get racing, looping thoughts. My hands also get very shaky. Then I increase and I actually feel cold, pulse goes down and my mind is at peace and shakes are gone. That adrenaline confuses the hell out of me!

I must say, the amount of energy I have nowadays is unreal. I no longer need to sit or lay down after chores or projects around the house.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*You're lucky if you only need to get up to 90-105 mgs. I started at 90mg and it wasn't enough. I'm at 114 roughly.. have to split these pills and they shatter! ARGH! Can't wait to get back to my MD/DO and get the proper pills and mg!*


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

ssMarilyn said:


> *You're lucky if you only need to get up to 90-105 mgs. I started at 90mg and it wasn't enough. I'm at 114 roughly.. have to split these pills and they shatter! ARGH! Can't wait to get back to my MD/DO and get the proper pills and mg!*


I'm using a combination of 60mg and 15mg pills. Maybe that is an option for you? the 15mg pills.

Yeah IDK, that's just what my doctor said last week. Who know, I may need more. I plan on getting some labs done once I get up to 90mg and have been on that dose for 2-3 weeks to see where my FT3 is.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Andros said:


> I am talking physically active. Today I spread 10 bags of mulch this morning, did laundry, swept the floors, mopped, played w/ the ESS for about 30 minutes outside, had lunch, headed to the gym, lifted weights for about 30 minutes, jumped in the truck and headed to Home Depot for more mulch. I put another 10 bags on my cart, paid and loaded my truck myself as per my habit. Headed home. Had coffee w/hubby and headed outside for 30 minutes of walking with ESS and hubby who did an hour. I was getting sort of tired by that time. LOL!!
> 
> I am 71 and today was an easy day. I kid you not. My walking friend has been out of commission. We usually walk for an hour as soon as daylight hits in the morning 5 days a week. Gym is also 5 days a week.
> 
> ...


GOD BLESS YOU!!! Please send me some of that wonderful energy Andros!!!! How is that possible?? What are your secrets ? I am jealous over here at 36 yrs old i could not imagine being that full of life at my age. I dream of feeling that good!


----------

